# Anybody know anything about peacock eels?



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

I just bought a peacock eel today. It is in a community tank with guoramis and pineapple swordtails. I was curious how long it takes one of these spiny eels to acclimate to the tank and whether a black light would be too intrusive to coax him out? I would love to be able to see the eel sometimes. I realize that it is going to take a little bit to acclimate but was curious as to how long and how active they then get in the tank at night. Any help would be awesome. Btw it is a 120 gallon tank filled with 90 gallons of water. It is actually a turtle tank with two 4" turtles in there. I have a sand substrate and plenty of hiding spaces for the fish and eel with my real river bed rock background. I have kept the fish and turtles together harmoniously for about a year now. Every now and then a smaller fish gets picked off but I realize that's part of the game with a turtle tank. The eel is a fun thing to add something new to my tank, they've always intrigued me. The dream is to get a saltwater tank with a sexed pair of dragon moray eels.

Jon


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Jon, I've got some bad news for you... In a tank of that size and from what it sounds like a lot of hiding spots, you'll be lucky to see em at all! But when you do he'll stop you in your tracks :thumb:

I'd like to see pictures of your tank/turtle set up. I had a similar set up with two red ear sliders and two painted in a 240 for a while. My turtles were kept with larger cichlids though...

Here's some info on your new fish:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mix/peacockeels.php


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

I picked up two of those for my community tank about two months backs. I've been very happy with them a often see them in the day time, very cool fish. Good luck


----------



## ilikefishies (Apr 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of my new 120gallon turtle tank. I made the background myself using river bed rocks from a wash behind my house (properly cleaned of course). I bought the sand from home depot and washed it very well before putting it into my tank. Everybody seems very happy right now with all of the caves and hiding spots. The only negative is that I did too good of a job and some of the fish hide all of the time. Oh well I guess, at least they feel safe.



















Once I finish building the rest of the canopy and pretty up the stand I'll post complete pics showing the entire show piece.

Jon


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Very nice :thumb: I like it 8)


----------

